# I believe rescues can sign up for this



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was doing some surfing and came across a link. I see that a Lab Rescue in CT is on the list, so it's not for shelters only.

If anyone is interested in taking a look, you can just plug in your state and see who is on the list. If you're a rescue looking to get a donation, you can sign up by contacting the person whose email is listed on the right side of the page.

I hope the program is still available. 

Kuranda’s “Donate A Bed” program Patented Chewproof Kuranda Dog Beds for Homes, Kennels, and Dog Breeders


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I donated to send a bed to the Iraq War dogs. Hope the other program is still in effect.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I donated to send a bed to the Iraq War dogs. Hope the other program is still in effect.
> 
> Hooch


I saw that Hooch, it's a wonderful way to help out. I was always going to buy my two these beds. I think AG uses or used to use them and that's how I first learned of them. 

Shadow likes to lay on the floor near my bed, but I feel bad because he's so boney and those hips! Tucker jumps on top of the bed and joins me and DH. Although, they both have their own couch in another room to sleep on if they get uncomfortable.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...I have six of them now. They're wonderful beds!! Ours like bathroom tub rugs on them in the winter! LOL

I use the regular poly-resin beds....they're the easiest to maintain. We take them in out in out in out in out.......every day, every season (except when it's raining or actively snowing).

The fabric we use is the cordova......or the mesh. I have ONE vinyl one, and I hate it....although it IS great for wiping down.

But the others are a rinse off with a hose, let dry for 30 mins and go type...they're easy.

They've had donatation programs forever.....or as long as I can remember.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think as Shadow ages I'm going to need one. He flops down like a bag of bones and I worry about him.

Which one? I'd like the Cordura Burgundy, but the hair...Is there another chart? I think you told me I need the x-large?

*Fabrics for home use*








*Cordura *Feels like canvas but wears like iron




























*Vinyl Weave *water pass right through




















































*Fabrics for commercial use*








*40 oz. Vinyl* (+$10) Our most durable fabric



































*Ballistic Nylon* (+$5) like Cordura, easier to clean


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I plugged in my state and there were a ton of rescues. I am going to ask hubby if we can donate a bed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're pretty expensive, but I'm sure they will appreciate the gesture very much. I'm not sure exactly how it all works. I do know I've wanted to purchase one for at least 3 years now.


----------

